# got 4 new bettas!!:)



## ~G~ (Feb 4, 2010)

heys guys,

im diving into bettas!

i got 2 females and 2males. i thought on of them was a female though but i was wrrong. lol.

there really cute.
the 2 females are in my 10g. and the males . well i was gunna put them in my 27 gallon with a divider but cichlids dont mix at ALL.
so the males are sadly in two separete betta bowls rite now. but not for long.
i might try to breed them in the future but not rite now.

i bought them from my LFS. i know its not good to buy from stores. but i just want to try them so plz dont get mad that i didnt buy "quality Bettas"from the internet. but i really love these bettas and will have pics l8ter.


----------



## gypsity (May 19, 2010)

better to get them from a LOCAL pet store rather than from walmart / petco / petsmart / craft stores (craft stores carry them as DECORATIONS for flower vases!!<-- Disgustingly unfair, no welfare checks on pets in a craft store)


----------



## ~G~ (Feb 4, 2010)

all the LFS around here keep them in cups though so there wasn't very much options,and these bettas arent going to be kept in vases. one of my females in a 10g with a male and a divider in the middle. and ima prolly going to get another tank for the other bettas

i did get one f the males at animal world which is very nice
pink and purple with a white body.
its nicee


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Congrats! Hopefully you can get them to breed for you, that would be cool. I don't understand why they keep them in those containers, it's horrible. Can you get pics of them? I would love to see them.


----------



## ~G~ (Feb 4, 2010)

*Forgot about pics but here they are!*

hi guys forgot to post some pics of my bettas.sorry if i revieved this old one.D:

Here are some of them.


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

is that light coloured one a male?? BODY looks to be the shape of a HMPK


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Very pretty bettas.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Just by the way you were talking about the two males, do you intend to keep them all in one tank? I thought you couldnt do that with bettas?

also, very pretty fish btw


----------



## ~G~ (Feb 4, 2010)

oh no i only have the 2 now that are in the pictures. the others i didnt have enough room and i felt bad but these ones are getting on very well.
i think the male is a half moon plakatt but i just bought him at a store. is that a find? but i dont know if i should breed them though becasue other ppl on another forum said id just get mutt bettas with nothin special.


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

its not really a find , most of my hmpk's or just pks (some are not hm at all) were labelled as female in the store..... I am slowing teaching the employees how to tell the difference. After MONTHS of arguing getting a few employees fired and NUMEROUS job offers.... lol


----------



## ~G~ (Feb 4, 2010)

lol if i was working there i would just follow you i wouldnt want to get fired


But shoud i breed those two?

like im not sure but i want to know someelses opinion too :/


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

the pet stores here are chain stores so they dont know anything about fish at all.... I have this habit of getting annoyed when I walk in and over hear them giving false info about the fish to a customer. Especially a fish I have spent years with breeding them rescuing them researching them.... I want to go see them in the wild and at breeders in Thailand NEXT..... 

I would breed two that were similar colors and NOT from the same store. same store = same supplier = inbreeding. 

If that one is a male he will be fairly young yet http://www.waynesthisandthat.com/bettagrowth.html
so I would try to find a female that matches his colors, and get all the food ect that you will feed the fry ready as they eat LIVE..... do you know what would happen to the young once they are ready to jar and sell?


----------

